# where are all the twins fans??



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

no talk about go-go gomez to the beermakers for jj hardy. looks like cabera is gone :******:

kinda doubt pavano will be in a twins uni next season either. Hope this is clearing room for big mauer extention


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

the gomez deal was a good deal for both sides. I think and hope gomez will do better in the NL. With Cuddyer and Kubel hammering the ball the way they did there is simply no room for a 225 hitter in the OF. Plus the outfielders have to produce. Only the middle infielders and catchers can sacrifice hitting for defense. See Nick Punto, but he is clutch, or Yadier Molina. As good as Mauer has gotten defensively his hitting is a bonus, a ginormous bonus. The Twins desperately need some more production from 3rd base. Joe Crede was not the answer, as I figured.

I can't figure out the Cabrera or Pavano deals. The staff got better the day the veteran Pavano showed up. Cabrera is the first true offensive middle infielder the Twins have had in a long time. The lineup next year is scary with Cabrera in it and a healthy Morneau.

Signing Mauer is key but they also had better plan on bringing in at least one more veteran starter, even if it is a 3 or 4 starter. Buscher could be on the trading block, I think he has a lot of potential but we need a righty.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

TK33.....the Twins cut Buscher a month ago.He no longer is on the Twins roster.

The Twins blew it on Gomez......he should have been sent to the minors.But then they would have nothing to show fron the Santana trade.With Young hitting the ball there was no place for Gomez.Twins had an extra outfielder and the Brew Crew had an extra infielder.Good trade for both teams.

I look for Washburn to be here next spring.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ken,

Washburn said he's thinking either of retiring or MAYBE returning to Seattle. You don't want him anyway. What a bust for the Detroit Kitties he turned out to be.

You know I'm not a Twin/Viking fan, but I'll be sick if Mauer goes to the Skaynkees or Roid Sux.

I hate how MLB is so lopsided to the larger markets with $$$$$$$$$$$

Gardenhire has to be one of the best managers in the game to keep the Twins in it ever year.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i am going to miss go-go. dosent really free up room in the outfield as gomez was only a late innning replacement anyway. just loved the way the guy went about things. seems like mauer, moreneau, cuddy, kubel are all pretty reserved gomez provided that emotion that none of them showed.

I think if given time he is going to blowup and become the player that he should be.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Norm..... I agree GO GO could be very good. But like Ken mentioned....finally Young is hitting the ball. He had a good year last year with his stats.....still room to improve...but getting better.

I will be angry if Cabera is gone. He was a good fit. JJ could be a good fit....but he needs to prove it. Get back to his 07 numbers. (or was it 2008 )....what ever.

One thing is next year Nishak will be back. That will be a huge boost to the bull pen.

They need to sign Mauer sooner than later.......the rumor mill is 30 mil a year is what will be needed. OUCH. but it will pack that new stadium. Also I am pumped got my 20 game pack of tickets in the mail the other day....can't wait til the season starts!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They can't [ay Mauer $30 mil a year.....It would be the same as Garnett who ate up to much of the payroll to get anybody decent.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken..... Baseball is different than Basketball...no cap. It is all what the owner wants to spend.

But yes 30 mil a year the owners would not spend any more to get anything else......it would turn into the same as the garnett deal.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't know that Buscher was cut, I thought he was on one of them options or waiver clauses. Bummer, it would have been nice to get something for him.

Hopefully Young's lateseason surge ups his trading value. He has been a FLOP. The season is 162 games, not 35, the Twins nor any other team for that matter can ill afford as streaky or as slow starting of a player as he is. I am still irritated at that crybaby after calling out Mijares in the Detroit series. What a pansy, bean and you get beaned. Old school baseball, the way it should be. I don't know what Young expected with Jim Leyland in the other dugout. The fact that he starts so slow could, and more than likely does mean that he is not taking care of himself in the offseason and therefore lacks the commitment to be a better player. Plus he has had attitude issues like his big brother.

I would rather have seen the twins hold onto Gomez and rid themselves of Young.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

TK33 said:


> I would rather have seen the twins hold onto Gomez and rid themselves of Young.


Me too! And you would have thought after his late surge they could have gotten more for Young then Gomez. Maybe another player or draft picks anyway.

Can this Hardy guy play any other position? How about Cabrera?

The Twins need to find a third baseman with a power hitting right hand bat. As well as at least one quality starter to add to the rotation. I'm a bit concerned about the guys comming back from injuries, Bonser, Perkins and Neshak. Players that have those arm problems never seem to get back to 100%.


----------

